# Standby Generator Remote ON/OFF switch.



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Check the bottom of page 8. i too am curious if this test function can control start/stop.

http://www.norwall.com/product_pdfs/9309_5951_om.pdf


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

Generac advance remote cannot start or stop the generator when utility power is not available


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

The remote unit can start then stop the generator when utility power is present. It can't stop the generator when the generator started to run due to a utility loss.

What you're looking for is not easily done. You should shed the load first, then allow a cool down period and then shut the generator down. Reverse the procedure for start up (start gen, allow a warm up period, then apply load).


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm surprised that ATS's don't have a way to do this built in.

For example, what if the power is out and the homeowner goes to work? There's no reason to run the generator for 8-10 hours when no one is home.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

With the Kohler stuff that is 2 wire start 

You just need to close the circuit to start and open it to shutdown 
I have added a switch it the ATS to open the start circuit to shutdown. When there is a utility loss


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

DIYer4Life said:


> I'm surprised that ATS's don't have a way to do this built in.
> 
> For example, what if the power is out and the homeowner goes to work? There's no reason to run the generator for 8-10 hours when no one is home.


(unless you want your food to stay cold and your house warm/cool and your security/fire/smokes/monitoring on)


this should be easy to accomplish - just switch them over to a manual transfer switch if that's what they want, and they can turn it on and off at will. sounds like they don't want automatic. otherwise maybe what they really want is a 4 hr override on/off button or something like that. not sure how easy that is with the go-kart type generators.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The latest Evolution controllers have a provision for 2 wire start.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

It might be easier to get them a chamber pot?


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

wildleg said:


> (unless you want your food to stay cold and your house warm/cool and your security/fire/smokes/monitoring on)


 We don't use heat for a large portion of the year. As far as food, we often kill the power to the whole house during a service change and the fridge stays fine for 8 hours.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Which town in central Africa are we discussing here?


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> Which town in central *Africa* are we discussing here?


Panama.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I would be looking for two wire start / run terminals somewhere on the unit but even those may not shut it down during power failure. 

You might need to find both start / run connections and a e-stop connection. 

These are normally availble on the gensets I work with. 

Got model numbers?


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

I haven't decided which brand to go with. I've only installed Generac up to now. I was thinking about trying Kohler but after the recent threads I may go with Onan instead. 

I've worked for this customer before and they don't complain about price so I'd rather sell them a better quality unit.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

DIYer4Life said:


> I haven't decided which brand to go with. I've only installed Generac up to now. I was thinking about trying Kohler but after the recent threads I may go with Onan instead.
> 
> I've worked for this customer before and they don't complain about price so I'd rather sell them a better quality unit.


I recommend GE the load shedding is wireless modules that you install where needed. line voltage for the 220 stuff and low voltage for the ACs. They are sweet systems.


----------



## Auger01 (Mar 26, 2011)

Grid tied inverter with batteries. They have generator auto start capabilities when the battery voltage gets too low. That beats the heck out of starting a generator for five minutes just to take a whizz. 

I would skip the resi grade junk and go with a serious generator if thier power outages are frequent and they have the cash.


----------



## someonespecial (Aug 31, 2012)

DIYer4Life said:


> I haven't decided which brand to go with. I've only installed Generac up to now. I was thinking about trying Kohler but after the recent threads I may go with Onan instead.
> 
> I've worked for this customer before and they don't complain about price so I'd rather sell them a better quality unit.


Looks slick at least :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

I switched from Onan to Kohler about 7 years ago. Both of which use two wire start control ciruits. Only need to make or break the circuit to run the generator. Easy to add remote stop stations. Engine cool down cycle is programmed in the engine control panel. I would never recommend shutting down a generator while running under load though. The voltage dropping during the engine shut down cycle can really cause damage to the connected equipment and also damage the components in the generator. Might also cause brekers in the house to trip?? I'd install a couple of emergency packs and rig up some motion sensors.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

I guess it won't work then.

It seems like it could be useful, I'm surprised that no manufacturer has made that as an option. Something that would allow the ATS to switch the load off and shutdown the generator properly.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

You need some source of power to operate the automatic transfer switch. No utility power, generator stopped, no power for the automatic transfer switch to operate.
Most commercial/industrial ATSs have a neutral position in them, but it is controlled through the software and I'm not sure that you can override the timing sequence.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

SteveBayshore said:


> You need some source of power to operate the automatic transfer switch. No utility power, generator stopped, no power for the automatic transfer switch to operate.


The ATS runs off the generator's battery until the generator starts, no?


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

DIYer4Life said:


> The ATS runs off the generator's battery until the generator starts, no?[/quote
> 
> Control is 12VDC


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

DIYer4Life said:


> The ATS runs off the generator's battery until the generator starts, no?


Transfer switches run from utility or generator power. 12 or 24 vdc starts the engine, ATS only has a dry contact closure to start generator.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't think this can be done just by shutting down the generator, every generator today even with a 2 wire start sequence does a cool down after the start circuit is opened without load. Stopping and starting a gen under load could be an issue. Ive never done it before. 

Something would need to shed all the load off of it and then run through the automatic shut down sequence as you would. Also if the gen is started briefly and stopped on a regular basis during an outage the batterie might drain.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

BTW, I have a feeling noise is a concern here, if so look for something quiet and away from their bedrooms.


----------



## Eric Farmer (Oct 7, 2013)

Look at :
Midnight solar and magna sine energy. Both have emergency start systems that re act to the grid and if you add a battery back up to deal with the float use it is quite simple.


----------



## Boostinsteve (Apr 25, 2013)

socalelect said:


> With the Kohler stuff that is 2 wire start
> 
> You just need to close the circuit to start and open it to shutdown
> I have added a switch it the ATS to open the start circuit to shutdown. When there is a utility loss


This would be the easiest way to do it. Intercept the engine start wires, and toggle it on or off. Only problem is if the gen was under load, then there won't be a cool down period.


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

SteveBayshore said:


> Transfer switches run from utility or generator power. 12 or 24 vdc starts the engine, ATS only has a dry contact closure to start generator.


This would be brand dependant. In the case of the smaller air-cooled Generac's, this is not the case.

The with these Generac's, the smarts are in the Generator and the generator tells the ATS when to switch by sending a 12-volt signal to the ATS to initiate the transfer.


----------

